# Christian Singers Daughter killed



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Please pray for the Chapman Family.

I just received news that 5 year old Maria, one of the children they adopted as an infant from China, was struck and killed by a car yesterday afternoon.

If you are familiar with the Christian Music world you know of Steven Curtis Chapman so please keep him and his whole family in your prayers.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't know that! How sad. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY GOSH. I feel so bad. I will sure keep them in my prayers. ray: 

He will be here in Colorado Springs next month and we have tickets to go see. I would assume it will be changed as it should be.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard about that this morning....really sad.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Christian music but that is very sad, I will keep them in my prayers ray:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

It was the teenage brother that hit her, making it so much worse. The family was watching by the driveway.


----------

